# Nissan PIVO 3 Previews Urban Commuter EV of the Future: 2011 Tokyo Motor Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has unveiled its third iteration of the PIVO concept at the Tokyo Motor Show and emphasized that the PIVO 3 is what Nissan envisions to be a more realistic electric vehicle of the future rather than just another concept. Building on the PIVO 1 and PIVO 2, Nissan's third creation from the PIVO portfolio evolves in the direction of "smart community" with greater feasibility, credibility and an extended scope of mobile performance.

The ultra-compact city commuter looks to be a more practical, albeit futuristic, approach to sustainability in the real world. And one of the main features Nissan wanted to talk about at the Tokyo Motor Show was the PICO 3′s Automated Valet Parking (AVP). AVP is geared towards revolutionizing the parking experience allowing the driver to never have to find a parking space, physically park the car or remember where they parked their car. By using specially-equipped parking lots, the PIVO 3 will park itself and recharge itself while parked, or even sell excess power to the grid within the parking lot. When the driver is ready for their vehicle to pick them up, a quick use of the smartphone will summon the PICO 3 to their destination.

Taking a look at the PIVO 3 at the show, Nissan showed off its 1+2 seating layout and it's clear that the design was built to emphasize a very agile commuter vehicle that could effortlessly park in tight spaces. The outside styling is definitely bold, but not completely out of the realm of being realistic. The interior is definitely a tad futuristic, but Nissan also wanted to show off its Around View Monitor system technology, that helps reveal the car's surroundings and help minimize blind spots.

More: *Nissan PIVO 3 Previews Urban Commuter EV of the Future: 2011 Tokyo Motor Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

